# Decal paper vs labels



## markgum (Dec 28, 2010)

am curious is there a difference or reason to use water slide decal paper instead of clear labels for adding a 'logo' or company name to a wood pen?

I'm thinking about using something like the Avery clear address labels (since I have a lot of these) instead of purchasing some water slide decal paper.  Maybe the glue will react to the CA or fix-it spray on the labels.  I found a place to get some sample water decal pages some-what inexpensive.  So I may have to do that and see what happens, but thought i would give you all a chance to share any experience.

If your interested this is the least expensive place I found to get water decal paper, and since they sell a sample package for like a couple bucks a page. 
http://www.texascraft.com/hps/home.php

thanks


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 28, 2010)

I did similar with the clear label stuff. Put the first coat of CA on before you apply the label. Make sure to massage all the air out. Then apply a few coats of thin, then a couple medium very carefully. Use the skew to level out the surface a bit, then apply more medium CA. Repeat until it's right where you want it. The label will be close to invisible, but not quite "perfectly" invisible. Either work it in and make it not offensive or go for water slides.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 28, 2010)

These guys have 10 sheets 8.5 X 11 for $11.10;
http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/2.htm.  I haven't used them and do not know anything about them.  Just the price.
Charles


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 28, 2010)

Thickness of label which determines how many coats of CA you need to coat and visibility.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 28, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> These guys have 10 sheets 8.5 X 11 for $11.10;
> http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/2.htm.  I haven't used them and do not know anything about them.  Just the price.
> Charles



I have and never had any issues with them.


----------



## ssajn (Dec 28, 2010)

I've bought decal sheets from EBay for less than a buck a sheet. I got the inkjet sheets. They work well on both inkjet and laser. Use Krylon clear acrylic spray but let the ink or toner set well before spraying, use at least two thin coats.

I've also used clear labels. They work but the problem with stickers is the thickness. If you take a sharp knife and bevel the edge of the sticker you won't need as many coats of CA and it'll be easier to hide the edge.


----------



## markgum (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the hints/tips.  Much appreciated.


----------

